# No Auto gas in Malaga



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

For info of anyone coming down to Southern Spain. The autogas station in Malaga no longer supplies it. The tank is empty and the pump is switched off, and if my Spanish is right, they aren't getting any in the future, so there the nearest suppliers are in Granada or Jerez de Frontier.

Gutted because we just pitched up there earlier today to check they had the adaptors. Now we'll have to have a trip to Jerez to top up for Morocco.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

which one ae you trying? There were two listed and when we tried in 2009 one of them had no gas but the other, which was very difficult to find - it is in the middle of an estate with alot of small garages, did have gas and used an english connection - it supplies the taxis locally so should be still there


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Try this one....


Malaga Repsol UN
Updated Jul 21, 2010
GPS: 36.69028,-4.483045
Calle de Concepcion Arenal
Normal service station recently fitted with Autogas.
Be warned this station has the new Euronozzel 
Alan has reported that they have Bayonet-Euronozzel adaptors to lend only. Without an adaptor you will not be able to fill your tanks.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

K think this is your next closest...


Grenada Repsol DT
Updated Jul 21, 2010
GPS: 37.1907 -3.6363 
Carretera de Malaga 
Pago de Fatinafar 
Grenada 
Tel: 958 294 000 
08.00-21.00 Weekdays, Labour days 
08.00-14.00 Saturdays


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks ceejay, it is the one at Calle Concepcion that has ceased selling it. What is the address of the one the taxis use? Or is that the Grenada one? I have used it before so I know where it is. 

I'm going to ring the Jerez one next week to check they've got gas and an adaptor, if required. That's the nearest when we move down towards Algeceras to meet up with DD to go to Morocco.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi annsman, have you tried the repsol filling station in the gaudalahorce trading estate near malaga airport? N36.69014 W4.48321 these co-ords just came off my tom tom, regards sean


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sean, yoiur post is not clear. Does that station have LPG? I have that information too but I haven't been there, Alan.


Edit: The one Sean gives is also the one in the database on MHF, so if it is no longer in operation we need confirmation so that it can be removed from the database. We don't want people relying on it only to find it isn't there.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi alan, i have got gas at the repsol station in gaudalhorce last year. only problem is my co-ords are very close to the one the op posted. i didnt recognise the address they gave so it could be the new station that doesnt have gas?? regards sean


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

When I was at the Concepcion Repsol garage I asked the attendant if there was anywhere at all in Malaga that you could buy Autogas GPL and he said "no, all gone". That's why I was surprised about the "taxi" supplier, unless it's an unofficial one and isn't supposed to supply to the public.

We've decided to ring Jerez to check they've not run out or something and try there. Someone has suggested asking the taxis in Torre if they have a supplier they use, so if I can find out anything definate I'll post it. If you don't see anything on here then assume it's not available.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Jools posted this on another thread here today:

"Hi, can definitely confirm there is an autogas pump at the Repsol garage in Malaga. Sorry don't have the co-ordinates, but you come off the A7 at junction 235, past Bauhaus and straight down until you see the station at the junction. Yesterday they had an adaptor we loaned for 20Euro deposit.

We require a gaslow adaptor - we have an external filler and the one we had worked once, but the non return valve is now sticking.
We thought the spanish one we loaned was a better design. Has anyone else had a problem with the gaslow adaptor?

Next time we visit, in a couple of weeks, I will get the co-ordinates, unless someone else is there before ..."


So Jools says it's OK now. I have checked on Google Earth using the directions above and that is the one on the MHF database at Guadalhorce Ind. Est. N36.69028, W04.48311 are my co-ordinates for it, Alan.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Filled up two days ago at the Repsol Station adj Malaga Airport.

Had to wait as loads of locals were filling up their acrs and had adapters if anyone needed them.

Garmin Sat Nav said N 36.412504 W 004.285876 but this was about 800 yards away, just continue on down the road and its on your right.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Filled up there and all is well. The nice man in the kiosk didn't even charge me the 20 Euros deposit! I said it was because I have an honest face. Ann said it was because I look old now and he knew he could catch me if I ran off with it! 

Now in Morocco with Desert Detours and having a fantastic time, despite the weather being crap! It's only stopped raining today and the crossing was a nightmare because of the heavy seas. Mucho sicky! What a brill place and if you've never been in your van and want an adventure get onto Desert Detours and get it booked! Well worth the dosh!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Would some one please post the co-ordinates or could Annsman confirm that this is the place which he thought had been closed so that we can be sure the information in the LPG database here is accurate, Alan.


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, Not to do with Malaga, but there is a new gas station on the N332 at Molinas Marfagones between Cartegena and Mazzeron at around KM5. This may be of use to anyone in that area. Look for the gas tank as there is no GPL sign.
Colin


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Alan, I can confirm it was the same garage I had been told wasn't doing it any more. It is the one on Concepcion Arenal and is the one in the database. 

I'm sorry I don't have the co-ordinates. Steve


----------

